# Hive body paint -- for resale



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Habitat Store in Port Angeles offers paint for sale. My experience with Habitat paint is that _white_ is the predominant color available. 
http://www.habitatclallam.org/who_we_are/habitat_store.html

At my location, paint is $7 per single gallon, and $30 in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The Habitat Store in Port Angeles offers paint for sale. My experience with Habitat paint is that white is the predominant color available.
> http://www.habitatclallam.org/who_we_are/habitat_store.html
> 
> At my location, paint is $7 per single gallon, and $30 in 5 gallon buckets.


I'll check them out thanks! If it is the same price, thats $2 cheaper than oops paint!

Still leaves the question, is white the best thing to paint bodies for resale?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

jcase said:


> ....... is white the best thing to paint bodies for resale?


White is the best thing to paint hives for ANY reason. 
But in the event that someone actually prefers a different color, white will be much more easy to cover than say, competition orange, neon teal, aqua blue, etc....

:lookout:


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

If you have a supply of white paint, you can always add some colour to make a pascal colour. White is a bit boring and they stand out. a bit of camouflage does not go astray.


----------

